# Feed conversion rates?



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Anyone have any idea of the feed conversion rate or even just the time needed to grow birds out for table use?

I am looking at both cornish crosses and a generic heavy breed cockerel.

Thanks.


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

These figures match several I have found online. I have been researching to have a comparison for the broilers I will be raising in a couple of weeks.

*Layers

An egg-type hen will consume about 85-95 pounds of feed/bird/year (23-26 pounds of feed per 100 birds per day). Egg production in a small flock should be about 200-240 eggs/hen/year (17-20 dozen). Feed conversion will range from 4.2 to 5.6 pounds of feed per dozen eggs.

Broilers

Ten broilers (5 males and 5 females) will consume 125 pounds of feed over 7 weeks (12.5 pounds per bird). Broiler body weights will average 5 pounds at 7 weeks of age. Feed conversion for broilers should be 2.5 pounds of feed per pound of body weight or better. Broilers (per bird) will consume feed over their growing period as follows: 2.0 pounds feed for the first 3 weeks; 4.0 pounds feed for the next 2 weeks; 6.0 pounds feed for the last 2 weeks.

Egg-type Pullets

Pullets should consume 18-20 pounds of feed/bird in 20 weeks. They consume this feed over time as follows: (at four week intervals) 1.0 pound, 3.0 pounds, 4.0 pounds, 5.0 pounds, and 6.0 pounds per bird. Body weights of pullets should increase over time as follows:

At 4 weeks 0.5 - 0.6 pound
At 8 weeks 1.3 - 1.4 pound
At 12 weeks 1.8 - 2.1 pound
At 16 weeks 2.3 - 2.8 pound
At 20 weeks 2.8 - 3.6 pound *

I have been looking for a starting place to figure costs in advance. I know what it has cost me to raise st. run layers in terms of bags per batch of chicks. But these figures break it down to what i was looking for.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

It will make quite a bit of difference if the birds are allowed to free range.
For laying hens you could half the amount of feed needed easily if they are allowed to free range.


----------



## AmberLBowers (Nov 28, 2008)

pancho said:


> It will make quite a bit of difference if the birds are allowed to free range.
> For laying hens you could half the amount of feed needed easily if they are allowed to free range.


:clap: AMEN!!

We use a combo of movable tractors and free ranging depending on hen behaviour and DHs mood (he HATES poop on the porch). This is one solution that increases production and quality while SAVING money!!


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

Even tho my place is fenced, dogs are still a threat. My 3 hens and my rooster are in a tractor and also fed scraps as well as a handfull of lay pellets. 

The broilers will be raised in a big tractor and when I get my hen numbers up where I want, I plan to make adjustments where they can roam days and be locked up nights.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2012)

RamblinRoseRanc said:


> Anyone have any idea of the feed conversion rate or even just the time needed to grow birds out for table use?
> 
> I am looking at both cornish crosses and a generic heavy breed cockerel.
> 
> Thanks.


Cornish cross can be ready in six to eight weeks if you manage and feed them correctly. Pretty much any "heritage breed" (as in non-commercial non-hybrid) bird will take four to five months to be table ready. Longer still for the "heavy breeds" such as true Cornish. And they won't weigh as much as the much younger Cornish Cross birds will.

Feed conversion on the commercial hybrid birds can be as low as 2:1 though folks like us may well come in closer to 2.5:1. The non-commercial birds will range from maybe as low as 4:1 to as much as six or seven to one.

The two are so vastly different now they are no longer even comparable.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks, y'all. You've help immensely.


----------

